# dd got really blue/purple lips and chin after swimming, is this something i need to check out?



## bluebell (Apr 26, 2005)

dd was swimming in a friends outdoor heated swimming pool yesterday, it wasn't a very warm day here in england but the pool was warmish. her lips went such a dark blue purple colour and also all around her mouth and chin it was quite shocking to see. she has had this happen before when swimming in outdoor pools but never as badly as that - her lips were still blue for a couple of hours afterwards.
she doesn't really feel the cold usually because in winter she'll often overheat if she is wearing a coat. she is a bit strange with her clothes though becuase although she won't wear a coat she'll insist on always wearing socks or tights even on a hot summers day.
i'm thinking this is a circulation problem - but is this something that i should worry about - could it be a sign of something that needs to be checked out, like a heart condidion or something else? the other girls she were with didn't have such blue lips so i'm worrying a bit about this.
any advice?
thanks,


----------



## KimberlyD0 (Mar 8, 2009)

Doubtfull







She was proabably a little cold.

This happend to DD#1 when she was 9 months old. Only it was in the bath. I took her out and her lips, hands and feet were all blue. Freaked me out. I rushed her to the hospital ER to be told that its normal (after her being checked over) for that to happen when they come out of water because they get cold quickly. After I got home and told my mom what had happend she told me that used to happen to me all the time when I was little. My brother too, and now DD#2 has had it happen too.


----------



## balancedmama (Feb 16, 2007)

My DD gets this way too when swimming in pools. Happened last week on a hot day after running in the sprinkler. She doesn't have much body fat and just gets chilly really fast.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

It's common, especially with a cool day & heated pool. The body went through a HUGE temperature change & that's how it reacts. It happened alot to us as kids when we'd have swimming lessons at the lake. Some days it was so cold out & we'd have to go in the water. It was warmer to stay under the water than to get out. Once we got out we'd turn blue.lol


----------



## bluebell (Apr 26, 2005)

thanks everyone for your replies. i'm feeling reasured and so much better about this now. its just such a shocking colour!


----------

